# Cats and a faux-sheepskin rug (it's not a litter tray)



## Dempsey-bandylegs (May 17, 2010)

Two of our cats (Daisy and Smokey) seem to enjoy using the rug in the passage as a litter tray, i can't for the life of me work out why.

They have 24hour access to the litter tray, which is poop-scooped every time thy visit. The rug is a new "thing" in the house, Lilly enjoys sleeping on it, but Daisy and Smokey would rather use it as a public WC.

How can i stop this? I've heard that lemon scented sprays/insence stops (more like repell's) cats going to a certain area, but i don't know if this is true and i don't want to stop Lilly sleeping there.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Is there by any chance rubber on the bottom of the rug? Some members here have found that, for whatever strange reason, their cats will pee on rubber-bottom rugs.


----------



## Dempsey-bandylegs (May 17, 2010)

It's a material bottom on it hehe

I was wondering if it was because it's new, thats why they're doing it lol


----------



## Alpaca (Dec 21, 2009)

If it's not a rubber backed rug (and you've already ruled out a urinary infection), then between two cats, it might be territory related.

Make sure to wash it good with enzyme solution that really gets rid of the smell such as Simple Solution or Nature's Miracle. Regular washing with detergent or soap isn't going to do it. Cats sense of smell is superior to ours. They'll still smell urine on there if you don't clean it thoroughly with enzyme cleaners.


----------

